
Visa Goes Down in the UK, Chaos Ensues, Cash Is Suddenly King - Cbasedlifeform
https://wolfstreet.com/2018/06/02/visa-goes-down-in-the-uk-chaos-ensues-cash-is-suddenly-king/
======
steveharman
Maybe it's time someone invented a decentralised "currency" for cashless
payments?

~~~
jjeaff
Imagine the chaos if Bitcoin had been the main payment system for the last few
years.

Huge fluctuations, multi-hour processing times, $30 transaction fees for a $1
pack of gum. I could go on.

~~~
cosmojg
Well, yeah. Bitcoin has been deprecated by several other cryptocurrencies at
this point. It's proven itself unviable for long-term use as real currency.

------
ultim8k
Mastercard worked fine though.

------
kpil
Wouldn't hard for the politicians to mandate a temporary emergency credit for
chip cards and readers, to be used when the network is down.

The banks and Visa could share the credit risks, to give them some incentive
to make services that works.

~~~
mmt
Be careful of unintended consequences, though.

It could create a perverse incentive for fraudsters to take down the system in
a way that's outside the control of the banks and Visa, which could mean
outages of many more services.

